# Kit from 2017 Vulpes Vulpes/Velox Litter



## ShikariFox (Mar 19, 2016)

I've been looking around for a good few months now and the best price I've seen for a red fox kit is £175, but I was wondering if there are any breeders that will sell a male for less than this? (Just curious)

Also, I was wondering if there are any swift fox breeders in the UK? If so, could I be given a price?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

ShikariFox said:


> I've been looking around for a good few months now and the best price I've seen for a red fox kit is £175, but I was wondering if there are any breeders that will sell a male for less than this? (Just curious)
> 
> Also, I was wondering if there are any swift fox breeders in the UK? If so, could I be given a price?


Unless you have access to a time machine I'm afraid you have at least 4 months before you can get a 2017 fox cub!!


----------



## ShikariFox (Mar 19, 2016)

No offence, but your comment was a bit moronic, obviously I am looking to reserve a red fox or swift fox kit from a 2017 litter.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

ShikariFox said:


> No offence, but your comment was a bit moronic, obviously I am looking to reserve a red fox or swift fox kit from a 2017 litter.


Well no, not moronic at all. Your opening post stated "kit from 2017" and goes on to refer to quoted prices. The implication is that you are looking currently for a kit (or as I believe to be the case, cub) born in 2017. It's August, there's another 4 months til next year!

In any case it was intended as a tongue in cheek humorous post. 

So if you want to throw insults then firstly make sure you clearly word your posts and secondly consider that vague possibility of a little thing called fun and humour.

Perhaps something like "I'm thinking about getting a fox next year, who could I contact" would be a little clearer.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

On a more serious note, there have been a few threads on different sections on the forum relating to fox breeders, with a couple being highly recommended. Could be worth searching the forum as a whole to find the right threads.


----------



## goosey (Mar 4, 2009)

No offence but the only fox you will get for cheaper than £175 will come with a TY label attached to its ear. The price you mentioned there sounds more like the kind of price asked by someone having to rehome/sell on a fox they already bought. From what I have seen the cost of Cubs each year is rising slightly if anything. From a good breeder not in it to be greedy I would expect you'd pay between £300 -£500 the price tends to go by colour rather than sex as my vixen was cheaper than her plantinum brother. To the best of my knowledge there are no swift fox breeders in the uk the only species other than v vulpes and fennec bred was corsacs by Elina at flashman foxes I think she only breeds fennecs now though.


----------

